# IV -vs- IM Conscious Sedation



## hgolfos (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have a pain management doc who regularly uses conscious sedation for his procedures.  He uses either IV versed, fentanyl or IM versed.  He was initially under the impression that CS could only be billed if the meds were IV.  I have been researching this for him and have generally found (per an ASA article dated 2002) that there isn't a consensus.  Also, CPT descriptions don't address the mode of delivery.  Anyone have any experience with this, or know of a source which addresses it?

Thanks,


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Conscious Sedation is a goofy term that I don't believe is even used by anesthesiologists.  In general, there is general anesthesia, regional anesthesia and monitored anesthesia.  Conscious Sedation implies a state of reduced conciousness without a controlled airway.  The method of delivery doesn't matter.  Sedation is sedation.  I regularly bill 99144 for pain procedures with versed/fentanyl as appropriate.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

